# Meet Nova



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a beautiful name. She sounds like a girl with definite possibilities.

I am so sorry to hear about Ellie. It's hard to lose them. Another doesn't really take their place but a good one sure helps to fill that hollow spot and in time becomes special in their own right.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful name for a beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

I know how you feel I lost our old mare very suddenly last year it was very sad as we had owned her for 6 yrs


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Your new horse is beautiful


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Im very sorry about Ellie 

But congrats! she's so cute & great that she was fine on the trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Horses get into your blood & being horseless is way too sad! I was horseless for almost a year & now having a horse again is just so wonderful! I'm looking for another one now-the excuse is it is for Hubby, but I'll do most of the riding on it to keep it "tuned up"! And I say "it" because while a mare is my preference, he has none for color or gender.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I am terribly sorry to hear about the loss of Ellie. I am glad that you brought another horse into your life to become your new best friend. Much luck to the two of you <3


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl, and my condolences on the loss of your beloved Ellie.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful horse and name to fill the void. Congrats and hope you both have many miles ahead of you together.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Second ride today, about 5-6 miles mostly dirt road, but some wandering through brush & trees. Got up to a bit of trotting. Did very well for a young, supposedly pretty green horse.

Just one problem, though: the creek crossing. This was what I call a slot creek in a meadow: about 18 inches wide & deep, with vertical sides, so it needs to be jumped over instead of waded. Well, I'm used to Ellie's nice little hop over this kind of creek. Nova went about 3 feet up in the air (and I think I went about 5 ), like someone added a rocket booster under her tail. So I think I need to do some work to learn to handle that.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey, James...how you guys doing?????


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Dustbunny said:


> Hey, James...how you guys doing?????


Just great: I put a note in the Logging Miles thread, but we did about 6 miles yesterday, first time off a lead rope, and she did very well. Only time I had a problem at all (besides falling off, which wasn't her fault ) was one creek crossing, and that's because the when we'd start across, the idiot dog would keep getting in the way so we'd have to stop, and I think that was getting her a little confused. 

And she wanted to do more trotting than I did: I'm trying to take things slow, and get her used to doing what I tell her. Which was both the great thing and the problem with Ellie. I never really had to learn how to tell her what to do with hands & legs, it's like I would just think what we wanted to do. So I'm re-learning a lot of things, too.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a learning experience with each new partner.
Many years ago I bought the mare I rode endurance with because of a fall. The fall was my fault but I was so impressed with how she handled it (I would have taken her anyway) but the fall cinched it. I took her out for a little ride and when I got back the owners asked how it went. I said, "Oh, great. I fell off. I want her." Their expressions were priceless.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Same with this girl. I got right back up, and she was just standing there, giving me this "What did you do that for, silly human?" look. So got back on and rode her around a bit, just to show her that I didn't intend to make a habit of it


----------

